# Szczerbiak Rehab Update



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">It will, however, be new for Szczerbiak to run around in green without a nagging pain in his left knee. Surgery last April appears to have alleviated the problem. 

“There’s no question,” he said. “I’m moving so much better. I feel good. We took care of everything we needed to take care of. It was a pretty minor procedure. I’ve been working hard all summer, just doing a lot of rehab and strength work. Now we’re starting to amp up the running and the full-court work.” 
</td></tr></tbody></table>
*LINK*


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I wish we would have traded him this summer.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

That was never going to happen.

Pretty exciting to hear that he can sort of move now without being in agony. That could only help...or give Doc a reason to never play Gerald Green. Not sure which.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I wish we would have traded him this summer.


It's not exactly easy to trade a near-max contract with knee problems.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

i hope wally stays injured and Green gets better on defense, then we can play green more.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Aznboi812 said:


> i hope wally stays injured and Green gets better on defense, then we can play green more.


It's never nice to hope that someone gets injured, but if I were a betting man, I'd bet that that will happen.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> It's not exactly easy to trade a near-max contract with knee problems.


Unless you have the good fortune to be sitting across the table from Danny Ainge. :bsmile:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

No kidding. I love Wally, but I'm still having a hard time figuring out his rationale. I mean, S. would be a nice complimentary player on a good team, but...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> I wish we would have traded him this summer.


I wish we would just cut him. But his obscene contract won't allow that...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I don't miss Blount.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I wish we would just cut him.


No, that's stupid.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> I don't miss Blount.


I miss Banks and Davis...and both Blount's and Davis' contracts...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> I wish we would just cut him. But his obscene contract won't allow that...


Yeah, that would slove the problems like:

[strike]him not being motivated[/strike]
[strike]him being a cancer[/strike]
[strike]him being a bad model for the young guys[/strike]

Wait...nvm.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Right aqua, the only problem is he hasn't been any of those things since stepping off the plane.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i actually have high hopes for lieutenant dan...i mean wally (kudos if u get that :biggrin: )...but really i do hope he bounces back and plays like he can without any knee problems...we still will only win 30 something games even if hes 110% but id rather be closer to the high 30s than low 30s


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*LINK* - MetroWest Daily News

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">[size=-2]"When it's bone-on-bone," he said, "then you are talking microfracture surgery, and I didn't have that."

While West's proclamation of Szczerbiak being "in the best shape he has ever been in" might be a stretch considering his post-workout limp and high NBA mileage count, the sharp-shooting forward is hopeful the manageable pain won't require quite so much micro-managing this season.

"It's kind of up in the air," he acknowledged. "It wasn't major surgery or anything. It's wasn't a microfracture, or anything like that. I am just trying to stay confident that through working with the strength guys, keeping my leg strong, keeping my knee strong, hopefully it won't cause me too many problems.</td></tr></tbody></table>[/size]


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Yeah, that would slove the problems like:
> 
> [strike]him not being motivated[/strike]
> [strike]him being a cancer[/strike]
> ...


Even if he is healthy 

1. he'll find a way to get injured again

2. he's pretty close to useless. Cut him and let Delonte start at SG, Pierce at SF, Gerald Green is our main wing off the bench.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Causeway said:


> I don't miss Blount.


who does? I miss Ricky.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

To cut a productive player, such as Wally Szczerbiak, that has thirty-nine [plus] million dollars over the next three years left on the bookds, only to free up minutes and a roster spot for mediocre young talent is not only financially irresponsible, it is completely absurd.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Right aqua, the only problem is he hasn't been any of those things since stepping off the plane.


That's what I was trying to say with the stikes...



TheBigDonut said:


> 2. he's pretty close to useless. Cut him and let Delonte start at SG, Pierce at SF, Gerald Green is our main wing off the bench.


Would I rather have Ricky back? In an instant (not to mention that Ricky's, Blount's and Bank's contracts are/were much easier to move), but Wally Szczerbiak has played good as a Celtic, far from useless. 

I think you have him confused with Raef LaFrentz.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Donut is just suggesting something ridiculous. 

Aqua, I thought you meant by striking those that they were problems he's had, but wouldn't be solved by cutting him.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Donut is just suggesting something ridiculous.
> 
> Aqua, I thought you meant by striking those that they were problems he's had, but wouldn't be solved by cutting him.


Donut? Suggest something ridiculous? Never.... /sarcasm

I have nothing else to add.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LX being smarter than the president isn't anything to be that proud of ATM.



Premier said:


> To cut a productive player, such as Wally Szczerbiak, that has thirty-nine [plus] million dollars over the next three years left on the bookds, only to free up minutes and a roster spot for mediocre young talent is not only financially irresponsible, it is completely absurd.


then let's call up Isiah Thomas and try to weasel 2nd round pick out of him for Wally.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Just for everyone's FYi...

I said I WISH we would/could cut Wally, I know the contract makes that impossible.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> Just for everyone's FYi...
> 
> I said I WISH we would/could cut Wally, I know the contract makes that impossible.



We know what you said, but it still doesn't make sense why anyone would want to cut a player that produces.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Maybe we could trade Wally to the Knicks for some of their garbage. 

This trade works:

*Outgoing*

Wally Szczerbiak
6-7 SF from Miami-OH
19.0 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 3.0 apg in 38.0 minutes

*Incoming*

Maurice Taylor
6-9 PF from Michigan
6.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 18.0 minutes

David Lee
6-9 PF from Florida
5.2 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 16.8 minutes

Mardy Collins
6-6 from Temple
No games yet played in 2005/06

I'd do it just to get Lee, but I don't know if Isaiah is dumb enough to make this move.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

He traded for Jalen Rose, Steve Francis and drafted Reynaldo Balkman. Of course he is. :wink:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I said I WISH we would/could cut Wally, I know the contract makes that impossible.


Even if he were making $5 a year it'd be ludicrous to cut him. The contract doesn't make it impossible, his production and being the 2nd best player on the team makes it impossible.



> then let's call up Isiah Thomas and try to weasel 2nd round pick out of him for Wally.


Great. That'll fix everything. The net damage is Banks, Blount, Davis, Reed, and Wally for.... a 2nd round pick. Nice.

Thank God you aren't our general manager.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Even if he were making $5 a year it'd be ludicrous to cut him. The contract doesn't make it impossible, his production and being the *2nd best player on the team makes it impossible*.


On a team that's not a skid mark on the underwear of the Eastern Conference ATM he's the 3rd best tops. And his contract does make it impossible.




P-Dub34 said:


> Great. That'll fix everything. The net damage is Banks, Blount, Davis, Reed, and Wally for.... a 2nd round pick. Nice.
> 
> Thank God you aren't our general manager.


With the Celtics where they are right now all Wally's doing right now is getting in the way of Green/Allen, maybe Delonte should they decide to bump him to SG.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

For one, he's definitely the 2nd best player on this team.

For two, Wally's better than all of those players you mentioned.

Thirdly, cutting him would be retarded because he still produces. That's the final time I'm going to say that. Figure it out.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> *For one, he's definitely the 2nd best player on this team.*


What I meant was if we were any good he wouldn't be.



P-Dub34 said:


> For two, Wally's better than all of those players you mentioned.


Which ones



P-Dub34 said:


> Thirdly, cutting him would be retarded because he still produces. That's the final time I'm going to say that. Figure it out.


I have yet to even mention his injuries. The guy is also injury-prone, and I don't care if he averages 30 ppg this year we will still suck, so he's taking playing time away from Gerald Green, who needs to playing a lot more than Szczerbiak with the Celtics where they are.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> What I meant was if we were any good he wouldn't be.


Agreed; unfortunately, we aren't any good.



> Which ones


Allen, Green, West.



> I have yet to even mention his injuries. The guy is also injury-prone, and I don't care if he averages 30 ppg this year we will still suck, so he's taking playing time away from Gerald Green, who needs to playing a lot more than Szczerbiak with the Celtics where they are.


Green hasn't shown anything more than potential. He may never even be better than Wally. Additionally, if the Celts tank Pierce will get unhappy again and want out.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Szczerbiak, as bad as he is a second option [fourth option on a good team], is definitely our second option. Cutting him, from a basketball standpoint, only makes sense if Ainge wants Greg Oden.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Szczerbiak, as bad as he is a second option [fourth option on a good team], is definitely our second option. Cutting him, from a basketball standpoint, only makes sense if Ainge wants Greg Oden.


Do you really think we'll be that bad without a second option?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

We can't be a whole lot worse. However, cutting Wally (who, by all accounts, is loved by Pierce on all fronts) only disgruntles our best player who single-handedly keeps this team somewhere near the radar every year.

Bottom line, we're paying him either way, so we might as well play him.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Are we really having a three page discussion about releasing Szczerbiak from a team that Scalabrine is on?

Can you all just examine that statement for a minute?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

To be fair, the discussion is mostly about how idiotic it would be to cut Szczerbiak.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Are we really having a three page discussion about releasing Szczerbiak from a team that Scalabrine is on?
> 
> Can you all just examine that statement for a minute?


oh we can do that do.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> Are we really having a three page discussion about releasing Szczerbiak from a team that Scalabrine is on?


It _is_ that time of year that I like to call the Feast of St. Giles, who, as it happens, is also the Patron Saint of Cripples. :bsmile:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I know Wally's contract is bad and his knees are a serious issue but come on this is just stupid talk! Wally has been a total team player since he came to the Celts. He played hard when he was in obvious pain and did not shut it down until our playoff hopes were gone and the staff asked him to. He loves the team and is enthusiastic. He knows Paul is the man and is fine with that. Paul likes him a lot. He can shoot lights out which is something no one else on this team can do. Gerald & Delonte are gonna get minutes........Tony Allen is on his way out most likely, they did not pick up his 4th year and he's gonna be trade bait. Talk of cutting Wally or saying he sucks is just ridiculous.
Wally has been an All-Star. He was having a really great season before the trade. Cut the guy some slack, he's not Lafrentz........he's giving us something. Yeah I wish his contract wasn't so huge but he's still a major contributor.


----------

